

Ask HN: Do you prefer reading news(online/print) or listening to it(audiobook)? - chirau


======
dmschulman
I prefer reading news and listening to podcasts.

I don't think I'd enjoy listening to a verbatim recitation of a news article
in an audio format.

That being said I do love listening to NPR, but NPR writes their content with
an ear for how it will sound being read on the air, not to mention most of
their stories are "audio packages" which involve more production than just a
host reading an article.

